# becoming a Paramedic with a DUI



## van_123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I got a DUI when i was 17 and its almost been a year since then. Right now im taking the emt-b class and I know that you aren't allowed to get an ambulance drivers license if you have had a DUI on your record for 3 years. I was wondering how hard it would be to get a job as a paramedic after those 3 years? Also any info about DUI's and paramedics would help. It was a really really stupid mistake and it's killing me thinking about how it might be holding me back from my "dream" job

Thanks!


----------



## themooingdawg (Mar 3, 2010)

Its all about time, the older you are the the older the conviction is, the better your chances. You still have a lot of years ahead of you, considering first you have to wait 3 years for your DUI to drop, then you have to get your ambulance certificate, and then you have to at least work 6 months to 1 year before you can apply to paramedic school. Paramedic school then in itself is at least 6 months to a year, so by the time you're done with paramedic school, and given that you have no had any tickets/arrests/duis on your record, you should be fine


----------



## terrible one (Mar 3, 2010)

another topic that has been discussed on here plenty of times. try searching DUI, 
also here in CA a DUI remains on record for 10 years you might want to double check that "3 years"


----------



## themooingdawg (Mar 3, 2010)

eeesh, 10 years, that'll definitely be a hard one, but at the same time, like i said, your resume will LOOK alot better over time, more than likely they will probably ask you what happened, what have you done to make sure things like that happen, etc. just make sure you never ever get something like that again


----------



## TraprMike (Mar 3, 2010)

*DUI Arrest*

I've seen this topic show up several times and other related topics.   
My suggestion is to call up the local ambulance places, and places you wish to work for, and ask the HR people there what the policy is on this and other drivers license issues. 

It would make sense to ask the employers directly instead of 3 or 4th party heresay.. 

just my 2 cents. 
ask...


----------



## Angel (Mar 4, 2010)

for the most part, you wont get hired before 21 anyways...


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 4, 2010)

*Why a DUI?*

Just become a paramedic with a lisp or a hunchback.B)


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Mar 4, 2010)

In California that DUI will be on your record for 10 years.  It could greatly diminish your chances of getting hired.  For EMT-B at a IFT service its all about driving points, you must have less than 3 driving points on your record to be insurable (In CA DUI is 2 points).  But for paramedic and paramedic-fire you could have trouble, particularly for Fire Department jobs where thousands of people with clean driving records will be applying for the same open position you will. 

Don't know how it is in other states though.


----------



## CARRERA (Mar 7, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> For EMT-B at a IFT service its all about driving points, you must have less than 3 driving points on your record to be insurable (In CA DUI is 2 points).



Are you sure about this?  I had a lot of tickets (all minor traffic violations) in 2005/2006 which required me to have an SR22 for three years until just a couple months ago and my current employer is having trouble getting me insured even though I haven't had a ticket in almost 4 years.  The H6 report goes back 10 years.  One problem is I let my SR22 lapse due to lack of funds to pay the premium and I received suspensions on my driving record, they are not the same thing as having your license suspended for a traffic violation but the insurance company doesn't get it.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 7, 2010)

themooingdawg said:


> Paramedic school then in itself is at least 6 months to a year


Sorry to get off topic, but here in Canada to be a paramedic school is anywhere from 2 to 4 yrs minimum.  Every time I see how long paramedic training is in the USA I am truly amazed on how short your paramedic programs are.


----------



## looker (Mar 7, 2010)

With DUI on your record I would not hire you and i suspect most other private ambulance would hire you as well for couple of reasons

1)Driving insurance would be much more compare to other employees being that you would more dangerious
2)Professional liability insurance would also be more expensive
3)There are plenty of unemployed emt and plenty are finishing school, with the selection you would not even be called to interview.

Good luck but you will find that it will be hard for you to find an ambulance job.


----------



## TraprMike (Mar 8, 2010)

or some places that I know, as long as it's not Felony level, and your DL has been reinstated, no restrictions. you'd be good to go.. 
as for insurance, do'nt you think emergency vehicles arn't paying high risk anyway??


----------



## looker (Mar 8, 2010)

TraprMike said:


> or some places that I know, as long as it's not Felony level, and your DL has been reinstated, no restrictions. you'd be good to go..
> as for insurance, do'nt you think emergency vehicles arn't paying high risk anyway??



Yes we are paying high risk, however take dui in to account and it doubles. I am already paying enough for insurance. With how many people are unemployed and are finishing school, there is no reason to hire someone with dui. Also in city of Los Angeles, there are restriction on hiring someone with dui on their record, i am not in the office so can't check the exact restriction right now.


----------



## terrible one (Mar 8, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> Sorry to get off topic, but here in Canada to be a paramedic school is anywhere from 2 to 4 yrs minimum.  Every time I see how long paramedic training is in the USA I am truly amazed on how short your paramedic programs are.




ya welcome to the wonders of EMS in the US. 

paramedic school schould be 2-4 years here but many arent interested in a good quality program as much as riding in a big red fire engine, so they'll take the shortest/easiest route to get there.


----------



## TraprMike (Mar 8, 2010)

EDIT:
last year,2009, I was on an interview board for another agency. They were hiring a part time officer. we chose one with a DUI on his record, he scored good on the skills, and interviewed great.  He didn't last long, less then a year before he applied and got hired with a large county dept.  his DUI was less then 3 years old.  

he learned fro his mistakes, and made corrections. a traffic violation shouldn't hold someone back forever.  do what you have to do to show others how you used that to better yourself.. 

asking a web board what they think is no way of planning your life.  I think i mentioned earlier to go ahead and call local company's and ask THEM, they are the ones doing the hiring.  Not some Joe Blow from around world who claims to have an alphabet soup behind their name

EDIT:
local laws and rules might apply..


----------



## looker (Mar 8, 2010)

Trapmike, i guess each town/city have their own "rules". It's pretty standard that finding job in city of Los Angeles and surrounding area with dui on your record is pretty hard. I agree with you that op should call each company that he wants to work for and ask them on their policy


----------



## TraprMike (Mar 8, 2010)

looker said:


> Trapmike, i guess each town/city have their own "rules". It's pretty standard that finding job in city of Los Angeles and surrounding area with dui on your record is pretty hard. I agree with you that op should call each company that he wants to work for and ask them on their policy



yup,, there is no way we can agree on something when we are comparing apples to oranges.. what works here, dont' work there.. 

So, to the OP,,,, CALL !!!! and dont' start internet arguments !! lets argue about which is better Ford or Chevy instead.. 
<---------- Ford guy, so there,,, and IHC tractors.. :beerchug:


----------

